# DIY C02 - 24 hrs a day?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon planted tank, freshwater, eco complete substrate (w/tabs). Two t5 6,700k tubes, established tank.

I purchased some items to make a DIY C02 setup

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CUZJF6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I need to buy some sort of diffuser before I setup.

My tank is unattended for up to 20 out of 24 hours since nobody is in the office except in the evenings. With a DIY C02 there is no way to set a timer to turn it on and off.

Am I risking my fish by having this run 24 hrs a day? What about putting an airstone on a time to kick on once it is dark to inject more air into the water?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What I did was hooked my diy co2 airline into a power head and pit the power head to come on 30 min. prior to lights on and 30 min after lights off. When the power head isn't running, the amount of co2 bubbles going into the tank will be less and they will go straight to the surface. When the power head is in it chops up the bubbles and disperses them further throughout the tank in contact with water longer. Diy Co2 is usually done on tanks 30gallon or less. It will be hard to make enough diy co2 for a 55.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

chenowethpm said:


> Diy Co2 is usually done on tanks 30gallon or less. It will be hard to make enough diy co2 for a 55.


Do you think it would be wise to simply wait and purchase a compressed C02 setup instead of screwing around with DIY?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Matt nailed it!
If you are going with 3-4 bottles(sorry didn't watch link) then maybe it will help otherwise DIY on a 55 is tough.
I have pressurised co2 and if it is even a thought for you do it!
Allows you to crank up lights and ferts and have idle plants grow!
Biggest difference in my tank since wet dry/sump filters for me!


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

OK, I will just work at getting the money for a pressurized setup. 

I appreciate the guidance!

Hmm, I just noticed the fish cam is not updating in my signature. The network must be don (again).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

jimsz said:


> Hmm, I just noticed the fish cam is not updating in my signature. The network must be don (again).


I have seen your sig before and never noticed it update if it is any help?


----------

